# Diesel price France/Spain Portugal



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Off to Portugal in 2 weeks via Calais/Spain. Does anyone know what the current diesel prices are or know of a website we can look at. I am sorry to repeat what others have asked but just can't find the website which gives this information. Obviously just not very good at searching the web!! Any help would be great.

HAPPY NEW YEAR

Graham and Chris


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Paid 87.5c ltr in spain at valencia 2 days ago but saw it as low as 83.2 c ltr just before we crossed into portugal on the way to evora. 
Have a safe journey 
Happy new year to everyone
Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sweetie said:


> Paid 87.5c ltr in spain at valencia 2 days ago but saw it as low as 83.2 c ltr just before we crossed into portugal on the way to evora.
> Have a safe journey
> Happy new year to everyone
> Steve


 Hi Steve from one sweetie seller to another :wink: Happy New Year, hopefully you will be able to get on the net from Evora is the commie room re opened ?


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Briarose
Yes i am siting in the commie room at this moment with lovely free wifi I think you must have left the wet weather behind when you left portugal because it started raining just after we left merida this morning and it has been on & off ever since
Wishing you a happy and prosperous new year
Steve & Briar


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sweetie said:


> Hi Briarose
> Yes i am siting in the commie room at this moment with lovely free wifi I think you must have left the wet weather behind when you left portugal because it started raining just after we left merida this morning and it has been on & off ever since
> Wishing you a happy and prosperous new year
> Steve & Briar


 Oh dear ref the rain I must admit we have hardly seen any since arriving home and whilst in Portugal I think we had enough to last the year.

Have the travellers left the site ? we thought that was why the commie room was locked as the guy on reception said ' it was due to some guests'


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Spain C-D-S, fuel/ Gasleo around 85/87.9c ltr , check out the weather for portugal as winter has started early this year like it has here (Spain) we have friends camping for the winter at the coast complaining about the cost of the electric bill, It may feel warm in the sun but once that goes down its feels quite chilly and gets very damp, our log burner has been lit since Noviembre , I dont think its worth driving all that way if the weather is poor.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Filled up 30/12 Eroski Velez Malaga 80.7 cents a litre

Colin Frier


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Colin
I'm pleased to see that you have saved on your fuel at Eroski. That is why I offered it as good advice on some of my previous postings. Its always around 6-8 cents per litre cheaper for diesel


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

Just got back from Marjal, near Alicante. best price 75 cents Eroski Queasda just off the AP-7.
Around 85 cents on the E15/A7, even had snow in Girona.
Crossed in to France 1.12 euros.
95 pence Dover.
France was very cold lots of black ice about.
Really poor driving up to Clermont-ferrand on the A75/E11.


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Just come back from skiing in the French Alps...diesel around one euro per litre and frites 4 euros per portion...when you consider that a pound sterling is worth about 1 euro then you quickly realise just how expensive it has now become...thank you very much Mr.Brown for your incompetance........rant over

Regards

  Smithy :wink: :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Tailendcharley said:


> Just come back from skiing in the French Alps...diesel around one euro per litre and frites 4 euros per portion...when you consider that a pound sterling is worth about 1 euro then you quickly realise just how expensive it has now become...thank you very much Mr.Brown for your incompetance........rant over
> 
> Regards
> 
> Smithy :wink: :wink:


I can see me coming back very slim, food seems so dear now.
I have packed as much as I dare. I musnt cause the van to be over weight and when going for more than 2 months it is impossible.
My son in Spain has paid 24 euros for a leg of lamb.
The fuel looks cheap in Spain though so thats one blessing.
Do you think if it is milder now it will be milder in Fance as we dont need Black Ice.
mavis


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Diesel dropped to €0.90 a litre here in Normandy last week. But has crept back up to €0.93 now.

Ray.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*diesel prices france spain portugal*

we work on what ever the price is in uk deduct 20% france 30%spain and same price as uk for portugal


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi

What is this Eroski Queasda ?

Stan


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Try this site for French prices
http://www.zagaz.com/index.php
Rob
I was in Belgium at xmas and paid 0.80 euro not much good for Spain though


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

dethleff said:


> Hi
> 
> What is this Eroski Queasda ?
> 
> Stan


Sorry Stan,

Eroski is a Spanish Supermarket, and Queasda is a town South of Alicante.


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

95 cents at Loule service area in Portugal, we held out to Huelva in Spain and paid 79.9 cents. Word is it will come down even further.

Roger


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

welshtust said:


> dethleff said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks mate
Times I have been to Spain and never heard of them, I learn something every day.

Stan


----------



## 119693 (Jan 20, 2009)

Diesel prices are in the range 83 - 88 cents a litre, but some are much cheaper, one in San Pedro del Pinitar (Costa Calida) is 77.9 per litre.

The Spanish government web site shows all prices in Spain. It is http://geoportal.mityc.es/hidrocarburos/eess/

Experiment with it and you can get a map showing all filling station locations and prices.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Eroski usualy the cheapest in an area down to 80.7 early jan but now back up to 84.5 for Gasoil A (diesel)
Velez Malaga east of Malaga


----------

